# Stop Barking at Neighbor's Dog



## marcatastro (Nov 7, 2016)

I have an indoor/outdoor 3 yr old German shepherd, Luna, and we just started having issues with her reaction towards the neighbor's dog. They also have a female German shepherd and it seems they have been keeping their dog outdoor as well. Every time Luna hears the neighbor's dog outside, her hackles raise and she runs to the fence and barks non-stop until the other dog goes inside or we tell her to stop. If we are in the backyard with her, she knows she's not allowed to bark and will control herself and not bark at the other dog (she will whine and hackles will still be up) but the issue is when we not there to tell her not to bark.She is well behaved in other situations: doesn't bark when our doorbell rings, or at squirrels or other dogs on walks, and she is calm even with other dogs barking and lunging at her through fences during walks. It's gotten to the point that one of our neighbors apparently complained to animal services and we got a letter pertaining to our dog's incessant barking and will get fined if she doesn't stop. Any suggestions? I'd hate to keep her crated up all day while we're at work and i'm reluctant to try a bark collar.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

You answered your own question.If you're not there to stop her keep her inside.Maybe the bathroom or laundry room so she has room to move around?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I have one that is a screamer and I have close neighbors. I use a quality bark collar. It works for us.


----------



## marcatastro (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you for your input! We have decided to try a bark collar, she didn't take too well to being kept inside for too long and so far, it is going well. She'll still get "that look" when she hears the other dog and will start to bark but will immediately stop.


----------

